# Michigan OldTimer by Grand Rapids



## LoriF

Nice to meet you Sheri, welcome to the forum. Reading a blog about your adventures would be neat.


----------



## Whinnie

Welcome, fellow Michigander! There is a journal forum here!


----------



## jenkat86

Hi Sherri! My sister and her family live in Grand Rapids. We love visiting the area! I would definitely be interested in reading about your adventures.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Hi Sheri, welcome to the forum!

I am 68 and also a lifer with horses. I was two when dad threw me up on the work mare hoping I would be afraid and never want up there again, :rofl::rofl:

I am a die- hard trail rider, but old injuries have caught up and retired me from riding. I still have two horses in their early 20's that keep me busy at the barn.

You might enjoy the Krones and Kodgers thread, where we oldtimers share experiences from all aspects of our lives. Long timers, newbies and re-riders all come in to share. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/krones-kodgers-aka-60s-thereabouts-655873/

We let the 50-something kids come in to cheerlead and also share their what they want

In turn, we invade their 50-something thread under "Horse Talk", where we continue to share stories, events, and generally have a good time. 

Many kudos for the rescue work you do. I have rescued horses, dogs, and cats my entire life but not on your level.

I laid my 29 year old Arab to rest last May; he was seven when I rescued him starving with an injured vertebra. I still have five rescued cats, two rescued dogs (one I picked up at the street corner, the other I got from a shelter) 

I also adopted my neighbor's 12-13 yr old Lab, when they moved to town and were going to send her to the pound. She has health issues so you know how that would have gone. She helped raise their sons but always spent a lot of time on our farm. She (the dog) came to me and started to not go home. That's when I found out from another neighbor her people were moving and not taking her.

Hope to hear from you often and please post horse pics, trail riding pics, we just love pics of anything, lollol


----------



## Sheri Williams

Hi!! LoriF 
You would freeze your buns in Michigan, and your horses buns also! Its a bun freezing state


----------



## Sheri Williams

Hi Whinnie It is nice to know the wayfaring child has come home to horses.


----------



## Sheri Williams

jenkat86 said:


> Hi Sherri! My sister and her family live in Grand Rapids. We love visiting the area! I would definitely be interested in reading about your adventures.


Hi Jenkat86 Grand Rapids certainly has grown over the years! A truly Michigan city with lovely Michiganders aiding, caring, volunteering everywhere. 
And the best part is the horse farms that are right there! 
We live 30 minutes south on our farm, but city ammenities are close too.


----------



## Sheri Williams

walkinthewalk said:


> Hi Sheri, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I am 68 and also a lifer with horses. I was two when dad threw me up on the work mare hoping I would be afraid and never want up there again, :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am a die- hard trail rider, but old injuries have caught up and retired me from riding. I still have two horses in their early 20's that keep me busy at the barn.
> 
> You might enjoy the Krones and Kodgers thread, where we oldtimers share experiences from all aspects of our lives. Long timers, newbies and re-riders all come in to share.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/krones-kodgers-aka-60s-thereabouts-655873/
> 
> We let the 50-something kids come in to cheerlead and also share their what they want
> 
> In turn, we invade their 50-something thread under "Horse Talk", where we continue to share stories, events, and generally have a good time.
> 
> Many kudos for the rescue work you do. I have rescued horses, dogs, and cats my entire life but not on your level.
> 
> I laid my 29 year old Arab to rest last May; he was seven when I rescued him starving with an injured vertebra. I still have five rescued cats, two rescued dogs (one I picked up at the street corner, the other I got from a shelter)
> 
> I also adopted my neighbor's 12-13 yr old Lab, when they moved to town and were going to send her to the pound. She has health issues so you know how that would have gone. She helped raise their sons but always spent a lot of time on our farm. She (the dog) came to me and started to not go home. That's when I found out from another neighbor her people were moving and not taking her.
> 
> Hope to hear from you often and please post horse pics, trail riding pics, we just love pics of anything, lollol


Hello WalkintheWalk whatta name! 
I Will look into the blobbing journal because its all starting up again here in March. That means opening the barn doors and shoveling money into it. 
New trailer tires I am now an expert on how to read tires and predict their life. 
Calling insurance guy at Farmers and putting the dieselly and the 40' trailer back on the insurance. Taking my loooooong honeybucket trailer up to GR to search for new leaks and strange sounds exam. That'll cost ya Sheri Williams! argargarg
Our first trip this year is with the Pugs to equineaffaire in columbus ohio april 7-10
This is known as the biggest money sucking horse event in the world. I cant wait!

So with that..... dusting out my money bags....hi ho!!


----------



## egrogan

Welcome! I used to live in East Lansing during 5 long years of grad school. My husband and I often found ourselves enjoying a Friday afternoon trip to the Hop Cat in downtown GR when we could fit in the drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sheri Williams

*Hello to Egrogan*



egrogan said:


> Welcome! I used to live in East Lansing during 5 long years of grad school. My husband and I often found ourselves enjoying a Friday afternoon trip to the Hop Cat in downtown GR when we could fit in the drive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You must mean Mi State!!
I go there pretty disgustingly regularly. My orthopoedic surgeons practice there and work in the orthopoedic McLaren Hosp. I am a frequent flyer. 
Another story but I am just recovering 3 right knee surgeries one a total knee replacement. I need to get up on Micky in a hunt saddle and do some diligent posting. Now that would be some effective knee stretching. ugh.

What did you grad in? I am a cumma laude in global manufacturing textiles. 
I use it to analyze horse blankets for my horses. 

well it is super to meet you! regards!


----------



## egrogan

Sheri Williams said:


> You must mean Mi State!!
> I go there pretty disgustingly regularly. My orthopoedic surgeons practice there and work in the orthopoedic McLaren Hosp. I am a frequent flyer.
> Another story but I am just recovering 3 right knee surgeries one a total knee replacement. I need to get up on Micky in a hunt saddle and do some diligent posting. Now that would be some effective knee stretching. ugh.
> 
> What did you grad in? I am a cumma laude in global manufacturing textiles.
> I use it to analyze horse blankets for my horses.
> 
> well it is super to meet you! regards!


Yep, I got my degree from the College of Education at MSU, and my husband got his from an environmental sustainability program through the College of Agriculture. We lived in East Lansing, but right on the Lansing border. I miss a lot of things about being there!

Good luck with the knee rehab!


----------



## BklynCwgrl

I have a Mastiff...she is my favorite dog of all time. Smartest, sweetest, most protective...and she talks!!!


----------



## Sheri Williams

*mastifs*



BklynCwgrl said:


> I have a Mastiff...she is my favorite dog of all time. Smartest, sweetest, most protective...and she talks!!!


omg you got a talkerrrrrrrrrrrr oooooowwwwaaarrruuuuuuwwwwuuuuu iiiiiuuuuu

we rescue Mastiffs 
GLMR.orghttp://glmr.org
it is a 5 midwest state 501c rescue organization throwing a lifeline to Mastiffs in need. 

My two cousin girls just died this past fall. Bella my first talker blah blah blah she got a lump cancer on her leg and vet put her to sleep. she was old. and a few weeks later her pal Maggie Saggie Sue died of a broken heart. so both girls are buried next to each other under their pine shade tree. 

my other mastie Atticus is buried in the back yard. we do a lot of pick up from the shelters, home evaluations dog evaluations and transports. 

we always need a few foster home s , or adopters, people to go to events and take their masties with them check out the web site thank you


----------



## gingerscout

Hello, I live in the State below you, we have family in Lansing though. We also have an English mastiff we rescued and we Volunteer and help out with an Organization called Giant Paw Prints. Love our Mastiff he's a big slobbery goof ball..lol


----------



## BklynCwgrl

I checked your web page out Sheri. Sorry you had all those losses. I actually have four dogs...a St. Bernard mix I got from a bad home, a St. Bernard I got from a rescue, the Mastiff, and a mutt I got from the pound.. All great dogs My St. B mix is close to 12 years old already. Supposedly those big guys don't live all that long. My pure St. is about 10. Both are quite spry!!


----------



## Sheri Williams

*It takes the Biggest hearts to volunteer in anything*



gingerscout said:


> Hello, I live in the State below you, we have family in Lansing though. We also have an English mastiff we rescued and we Volunteer and help out with an Organization called Giant Paw Prints. Love our Mastiff he's a big slobbery goof ball..lol


God seems to make a job for every person, and being the protector of all who are needy is the highest level of human I could ever think of! Brava to you!


----------



## Sheri Williams

*These holes keep being dug*



BklynCwgrl said:


> I checked your web page out Sheri. Sorry you had all those losses. I actually have four dogs...a St. Bernard mix I got from a bad home, a St. Bernard I got from a rescue, the Mastiff, and a mutt I got from the pound.. All great dogs My St. B mix is close to 12 years old already. Supposedly those big guys don't live all that long. My pure St. is about 10. Both are quite spry!!


The holes in my heart don't go away, but are filled with the memories of all my so special animals in my life. Each memory is as fresh as today. 
We currently don't have any Mastiffs because I am still mourning for the cousins. 
This is a herd long one. I never got over my Boxer Heide and could never ever get another Boxer. Whew. 

I am usually a very happy laughing slob person but what lurks in my poor heart ..... oh my. 

Hugs
Sheri 
aka And the House of Masticating Mastiffs.
Every post I wrote in volunteer section of GLMR always ended with some
appropriate " M" word describing Masties.


----------



## Sheri Williams

BklynCwgrl said:


> I checked your web page out Sheri. Sorry you had all those losses. I actually have four dogs...a St. Bernard mix I got from a bad home, a St. Bernard I got from a rescue, the Mastiff, and a mutt I got from the pound.. All great dogs My St. B mix is close to 12 years old already. Supposedly those big guys don't live all that long. My pure St. is about 10. Both are quite spry!!


You must have the giant pooper scooper we have. Omg those poops are big suckers. For our large front lawn takes about 9 trips to the crop field. I just cant imagine picking up from 4 big cockers. 
You would have to be at it night and day. 

We try to go to The Slingers Ball in Chicago, its every year. 
we do expos and teach people these dogs are not cute. they make huge amounts of drool, slimey water and shed like a inside out sweeper. 
Their first mess in the house guarantees they are off to the pound. 
You have to be a Madtiff,bernard,newfie,leonberger type person to make it with these guys. We adore them and adopt and foster as many as we can on our farm, but they all sleep with us. no room no room! move over ya big lug.


----------



## LoriF

Sheri Williams said:


> Hi!! LoriF
> You would freeze your buns in Michigan, and your horses buns also! Its a bun freezing state


Ha Ha, I know. I'm not a native to FL I spent 8 years in MN and 14 in NY, I know what it's like. I still visit mom in MN in the SUMMER. My horses would love it up your way, they hate our hot, muggy, and buggy FL summers. Maybe one day I can get my buns back out west where I came from and we would all be happy. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## BklynCwgrl

Sheri Williams said:


> You must have the giant pooper scooper we have. Omg those poops are big suckers. For our large front lawn takes about 9 trips to the crop field. I just cant imagine picking up from 4 big cockers.
> You would have to be at it night and day.
> 
> We try to go to The Slingers Ball in Chicago, its every year.
> we do expos and teach people these dogs are not cute. they make huge amounts of drool, slimey water and shed like a inside out sweeper.
> Their first mess in the house guarantees they are off to the pound.
> You have to be a Madtiff,bernard,newfie,leonberger type person to make it with these guys. We adore them and adopt and foster as many as we can on our farm, but they all sleep with us. no room no room! move over ya big lug.


Fortunately we have some acerage...so we don't have to scoop too much.


----------



## Sheri Williams

We have a lot of room for visiting horses and grass to just eat and roll on. 
If you want, gimme a note and bring your critters up to escape that Florida heat. 
We are on some list for nightover stops.


----------



## Sheri Williams

BklynCwgrl said:


> Fortunately we have some acerage...so we don't have to scoop too much.


My mastiffs never would leave the perimeter of where the family was. So all the dog flops were in a giant rainbow shaped area on front lawn. 
In fact, I would scream all the time there are 30 acres around the house why cant you just go there??? Never helped.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm originally from about an hour north of you! Grew up in the White Lake area. Only moved due to getting married (went to college at UK, so left the state and met my now husband). We go back often though to visit my family (who are still there; my family owns a marina on White Lake). We go to GR pretty much just for Millbrook, though this past year we went down to see the Christmas lights! My kiddos thought that was awesome!


----------

